# Does your cat...



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

Does your cat ever sit on something and just stare at the ceiling and meow? I noticed Itty Bitty Kitty doing this a few times and there's nothing there that I can see. It's kind of funny, but weird at the same time.  

Also, does anyone have advice on giving hairball medicine? Bat has short fur, but licks himself constantly and throws up A LOT of icky fur. When I try to give him his medicine for them I have to practically chase him around the house (not to mention the scratching and biting in the process), and if I put it in wet food he just doesn't eat it. I use Petromalt Hairball Remedy, has anyone else used this and is there a better more...appealing brand that works just as well?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats LOVE Petromalt!! What kind of medicine are you giving him?


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

Just the Petromalt: Hairball remedy. It's malt flavored and says it's "an aid in the elimination of swallowed hair and the prevention of hairballs". I dunno if that's considered medicine, but that's what I call it. ^_^ 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Petromalt-hairball-Remedy-Malt-Flavor/dp/B0006N9DHW[/ame]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There are other brands with more flavors to choose from. 

What I have right now is NaturVet's Natural Hairball Aid with Catnip. I don't know about the catnip content, probably not enough to matter, but my girls will eat any and all hairball remedies I give them.

There are lots of choices:

Amazon.com: Cat Hairball Remedy Pastes & Gels


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Samantha would lick the Petromalt right out of the tube, with Meme I'd have to smear a dollop on her front paws so she'd be forced to lick it off.


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

marie73: Thanks very much! I'll look into one with maybe a more appealing flavor. Bat has ALWAYS been a picky eater and he has a pretty sensitive stomach. 

Cooncatbob: Itty Bitty Kitty loves the Petromalt, but that's what I have to do to Bat. I have to put it on his paws or on his mouth, usually wherever I can get it before he squirms away from me. He's a stubborn one, that cat! ^_^


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

My cat does stare at the ceiling - she seems very interested and attracted to it, but she doesnt meow. My kitty rarelly meows,,only when she wants to go outside or inside of bedroom during the night actually. However she does a lot of bird chirps sounds.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee trills, too. I call her my furry little R2D2.


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

Teehee, R2D2! I love trills! Bat doesn't meow or purr often but trills a bunch. As for Itty Bitty and her ceiling obsession- I have no idea. I'd just like to know why she stares at it so much. She doesn't meow much either come to think of it. Usually only when my boyfriend and I leave the room and she's looking for us. She hates being alone. Or if we have raw potato. O_O She tries to get the potatoes from us when we're peeling them. She sneaks up and does the yawn-and-stretch to act like she's not interested, then when you're not looking she runs off with a chunk of raw potato. XD


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls stare at nothing and it freaks me out. They were on the end of my bed yesterday, looking down at the carpet for the longest time. I thought, oh, holy crap, ants!! Nope. Nothing. They do this a LOT.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah,,it can be really scary, when cat stare on something very intently as she expects something or someone. 2 days ago Ginfis was playing with me and suddenly she left me and went to sit under the stairs and she stared on the steps so hard. As she saw someone and was ready to jump....scary kitty


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

I can get hairball remedy in treat form at my pet store. They are dry semi-soft kibbles. I like it better than the tube stuff that seemed to get all over the cat.If your cat likes them it is easier.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Franklin stares at me. He sits in the middle of the living room floor, like a statue, and stares at me.


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

kwarendorf said:


> Franklin stares at me. He sits in the middle of the living room floor, like a statue, and stares at me.


off topic: Your avatar of your kitties is super cute, I think Zeus will grow up to be just like your siamese lynx baby 

Cleo always stares at the ceiling or at the stairs like she expects someone to come down. Sometimes I'm reading and I feel her staring at me from across the room. Zeus and Max stare at the fan in the ceiling. They want to get to the drawstrings....


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

wondercat said:


> off topic: Your avatar of your kitties is super cute, I think Zeus will grow up to be just like your siamese lynx baby


That's Franklin The Starer  They're both actually Balinese, which is the same as Siamese but with long hair


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

kwarendorf said:


> That's Franklin The Starer  They're both actually Balinese, which is the same as Siamese but with long hair


 Ah I see, I have no idea what Zeus really is, he was rescued from someone trying to drown him and was initially all muddy when I met him. When we were washing him we were all surprised he was white lol. People say he is a siamese lynx of some sort. He has the softest fur I have ever felt tho.


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

Bat was actually doing that the other day, just staring intenetly at the carpet, and after a few minutes Itty Bitty started to do it with him. It was so weird. I was crawling around on the carpet trying to figure out what it could possibly be that they were staring at. I remember when Bat was a baby, I would wake up in the middle of the night and see two glowing orbs staring intently at me, with him being black his eyes were all I could see.

Kwarendorf: Your Balinese are sooo precious! ^_^


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

binkyhoo said:


> I can get hairball remedy in treat form at my pet store. They are dry semi-soft kibbles. I like it better than the tube stuff that seemed to get all over the cat.If your cat likes them it is easier.


I might try that, but it seems like every time I get treats Bat won't touch them. :/ He's so picky!


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

wondercat said:


> Ah I see, I have no idea what Zeus really is, he was rescued from someone trying to drown him and was initially all muddy when I met him. When we were washing him we were all surprised he was white lol. People say he is a siamese lynx of some sort. He has the softest fur I have ever felt tho.


That is so sad.  I never understood how someone could be so mean to an animal. Heart breaking, glad Zeus has you now. =D


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

My Squeek doesn't stare at the ceiling, but she seems to be fascinated with doors. She stares at the bottom of the door and even bushes up her tail as if there's something scary there. She also chases something that we can't see on the marble floor in the bathroom.

Haven't needed hairball remedy yet, I leave out kitty grass (Squeek loves her kitty grass) and use hairball control food.


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah there are some really cruel people out there, by the way Heyheyhayley I cant stop staring at your avatar...


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

CJinCA said:


> My Squeek doesn't stare at the ceiling, but she seems to be fascinated with doors. She stares at the bottom of the door and even bushes up her tail as if there's something scary there. She also chases something that we can't see on the marble floor in the bathroom.
> 
> Haven't needed hairball remedy yet, I leave out kitty grass (Squeek loves her kitty grass) and use hairball control food.



Teehee, my cat doesn't stare at the door but he jumps on it and stares out the little windows at the top. It's kind of funny, but the wood is scratched to pieces. Ah well. That sounds so cute! ^_^ My cousin used to have a cat that chased his reflection in shiny floors. 

I tried to kitty grass, Bat wouldn't touch it. But when I take him outside on his leash he eats a bunch of grass.


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

wondercat said:


> Yeah there are some really cruel people out there, by the way Heyheyhayley I cant stop staring at your avatar...


I know, I will never understand what goes on in some peoples head. O_O Not sure if I wanna understand. Teehee, I thought it was just too cute not to use! :blackcat


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Neko did that the other day, she sat in a corner in the hall and meowed till I came and got her then she purred some, hopped off my lap and did it again. Weird lil kitty.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

*4 abandoned newborns, helping to foster *pics*

My cat Chikis does that too. He stares and chases who knows what, and cries and looks at us like saying ARE YOU BLIND? LOOK! and it freaks us out.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

aster loves petromalt, but cody doesn't. i picked up some at whole foods yesterday that he went crazy for though! which i am so excited about cause he is such a picky eater. they are called pet naturals hairball treats. i think i may have seen them at petco too. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Naturals-Hairball-45-count/dp/B0011DKX0C/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1323390172&sr=8-7[/ame]

sometimes the kitties will stare at the wall, or in certain directions and it weirds me out. i'm hoping that it's maybe that they hear the neighbors and not something like a ghost O_O.


----------



## CrazyCalicoCats (Dec 4, 2011)

Heyheyhayley said:


> Does your cat ever sit on something and just stare at the ceiling and meow? I noticed Itty Bitty Kitty doing this a few times and there's nothing there that I can see. It's kind of funny, but weird at the same time.


Our kittens are doing something the same. They jump up on a box, stare at the ceiling and wall for a bit. Then they try to jump up the wall...I could understand if there was something on the wall like a picture or something but there is NOTHING on that wall!

I was told it may be mice in the walls! :yikes This house we just bought HAD mice, I know this from all the mice poison and dead mice I had to clean up before bringing our new kittens home.


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

littlesushi: Thank you! I'll definitely look into that! I know, it makes you wonder if your house may be infested with ghosts. I personally believe cats and other animals are more sensitive to spirits than us. ^^ But to each his own, ya know? 

CrazyCalicoCats: I know! It's so odd. My cats love to play with things on the wall, just yesterday Bat knocked a big heavy picture off the wall, I'm just thankful he didn't get hurt! They absolutely love the calendar. 

Ooh, our home used to have mice, but the last one I seen was when Bat was a baby. We came home to it dead on the kitchen floor, and it was flat. We think he may have rolled all over it. O_O


----------



## Domino81 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mine will sit on my dresser at the foot of the bed and just look at me. Or... at the top of the stairs peaking into our roor... which is kinda creepy. I just chalk it up to being a kitty.


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

I guess we'll never fully understand what's going on in a cat's head, I guess that's part of what makes them so appealing. ^_^


----------



## Domino81 (Dec 27, 2010)

I always thought it was an attention thing.


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

To each his own, that's not really how I think of it personally. When my cats stare at random things and I join in they generally lose interest and walk away.


----------

